# Hurricane Florence To Hit The East Coast VA, NC and SC Most At Risk



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2018)

People be careful. They're saying Thurs or possibly Fri.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 10, 2018)

Wow! Mandatory evacuation for some states. That’s serious.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 10, 2018)

In 1966, we sat through a Hurricane that hit North Carolina.  We were almost 100 miles inland....Goldsboro, NC., and even at that distance from the coast, the winds were still strong enough to break down a lot of trees, and damage dozens of homes that weren't structurally sound enough to withstand such high winds.  That was enough for us...I don't think we would ever want to live on the Eastern or Gulf coasts.  At least when these storms hit, the residents usually have several days warning...which, I guess is a lot better than living in a tornado or earthquake prone area....where there is little or no time to prepare.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 10, 2018)

Evacuation in parts of No. Carolina....Towards Wilmington, NC....Evacuation in So. Carolina, also....New Jersey is watching, may move up the Coast, but the storm seems to be coming our way....or
fizzle out...WE HOPE!!!!  I just heard also parts of Virginia...Still a category 4 storm....God Bless!


----------



## rgp (Sep 10, 2018)

Fingers crossed & wishes for the best , for all those in her path.

I have friends that live near & at Virginia Beach .......


----------



## chic (Sep 10, 2018)

Best luck to all in the path of this storm.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 10, 2018)

Stay  safe  everyone  there.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 10, 2018)

OMG, all my prayers are for all of those in the path of this monster. I understand the feeling. Right now we're bracing for Olivia which was a hurricane but is now a tropical storm, but nevertheless it can cause flooding and heavy winds. Just waiting for this hurricane season to end! Seems to get worse every season all over the place.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 10, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Wow! Mandatory evacuation for some states. That’s serious.


Mostly Maryland and the Carolinas....I'm way inland in the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia but we're getting rain for the last three days and prob for the next week or more....mostly a mist 24/7////


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm keeping all in this storm's path in my prayers


----------



## JimW (Sep 11, 2018)

This storm is serious. I have a lot of friends in the Carolinas. I hope everyone in the affected areas stays safe.


----------



## Lara (Sep 11, 2018)

Well. Gulp. Florence is twice the width of the entire coast of North Carolina (400 some miles). My daughter just finished an amazing 2-year renovation to her wooden beach house that sits right ON the beach directly in the path of the category 4 hurricane, likely to strengthen to a 5 before landfall. In fact our family was going to vacation there for a week come this Saturday...no more.

Jennifer is struggling with this as you can imagine. She was made aware of the dangers (by me but who listens to mom) when she bought the house but really thought the property was invincible (it did make it through a category 3 hurricane last year). There are just some things our adult children have to learn on their own but it's hard to watch. I feel for her. I'm afraid it will be flattened.

I'm 2 hours inland from the coast, on a hill so I'll be okay I think unless all the rain soaks the ground enough to uproot some of the many huge mature trees (with the help of the wind) that are too close for comfort to my house. The hurricane will arrive where I am Saturday night 2am they say. 

Some gas stations are out of gas and shelves are empty...everyone is out of water and there are lines waiting for new shipments. I luckily got enough water yesterday at 7am as soon as the store opened (after stopping at several other stores at 6am that were empty).

I won't be able to charge my phone without electricity so that's a concern. I have a little emergency radio that you crank or something that I inherited from my mother...I'll have to check it out because I won't have tv (dish) or internet. I've got lots of candles, flashlights, and an old antique oil lamp.

I'm mostly concerned for people in flood zones who are still trying to recover from Hurricane Matthew 2 years ago. It might be time for me to put on my volunteer hat and get involved when this is all over.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Gosh Lara, I remember when your daughter started that renovation with her fiance! If it withstood a cat3, and who knows if Florence might diminish, there might be a slim chance. Will they be staying with you?

Good thing you're on a hill and inland. 
Check for phone charging stations- some places run on generators and offer a place to charge phones. If the roads are passable, you might make it to a place to re-charge.

My prayers for help through this have been offered for all in the area. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2018)

Pops, same here.  Rain and mist, that's all so far. They're predicting a lot of thunderstorms in the next few days. Nothing unusual about that.

If Maryland is in any danger from this, it's probably out at the eastern shore, but I think we're OK here, inland.


----------



## rgp (Sep 11, 2018)

"[FONT=&quot]and an old antique glass gas lamp."

   [/FONT]






  Known as a Hurricane lamp......

  Best wishes for sure to all in the path.


----------



## Lara (Sep 11, 2018)

I meant antique oil lamp.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 11, 2018)

Lara, so sorry your daughter is so close to the ocean....I know it is so nice to live by the water, but sometimes the Ocean can be mean....We are just over the highway from the bay....A little higher ground....We never got flooded and
have been very lucky...But you never know...We have many huge trees in our neighborhood....During Sandy we were
without power for a week....Good for my husband purchasing a all house Generator...It comes in handy....

We had a Condo in So. Carolina for a couple of years, we had to sell it being my husband got sick....So everyday I
dream about our condo, but now I'm glad we are not there anymore...During Matthew Hurricane we had to drive there to see if our condo was OK....Lucky we were on the 2nd floor and nothing was touched.....We sold it the next year.....

Praying for your daughter's home and to let you know, it's only a house, as long as your daughter is OK....Hopefully
she has Insurance....Here in New Jersey, people are still trying to get their homes built again from Sandy...…

Be Well....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 11, 2018)

Prayers for you and your family, Lara, and hoping that none of the trees fall towards your house if they do come down. 
You might check for some of those portable power-banks for your phone, and charge those up if you can find any still in the stores. 
I have some that have a solar charger on them, as well as being able to be charged with a usb cord, and we are always sure to have all of the power banks charged along with the phone and iPads.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 11, 2018)

Lara, I hope your daughter's home holds up but it's not looking good.
We are about 2 hrs inland also. We are prepared as we can be. 
Just hoping for the best.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 11, 2018)

Isaac and Helen are headed our way as well. Welcome September............not! Houston is getting flooding rain now and some poor soles that have recently moved back in to their homes after Harvey are now flooded again with ankle high water in their newly remodeled homes. Beats me why those folks don't move to higher ground. Some areas flood every year when we get alot of rain. Now there is a tropical area said to develop in the Gulf and if it hits us then followed by Isaac or Helen kiss Houston goodbye.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 11, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Isaac and Helen are headed our way as well. Welcome September............not! Houston is getting flooding rain now and some poor soles that have recently moved back in to their homes after Harvey are now flooded again with ankle high water in their newly remodeled homes. Beats me why those folks don't move to higher ground. Some areas flood every year when we get alot of rain. Now there is a tropical area said to develop in the Gulf and if it hits us then followed by Isaac or Helen kiss Houston goodbye.



Houston is high on the list of major metro areas that will be "history" in the next century if the predictions for Climate Change and rising oceans are anywhere near accurate.  The scientists who study these matters are pretty well convinced that over the next 1 to 2 hundred years, The U.S. will lose about 17% of its current land mass.  Florida, much of the East Coast, and the Gulf Coast will one day be under water.  This could impact as many as 150 million people who will have no choice but to abandon their present properties, and immigrate inland.  Can you imagine the chaos and social upheaval that will occur?  Glad I won't be around to see it.  Anyone who lives less than 100 feet above current sea levels would be smart to sell out, and move....while their property still has some value.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 11, 2018)

Charge it in the car?


----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2018)

Just returned home from last night from vacationing on the coast as mandatory evacuation warnings were issued for the area I was in, but, my area will still likely get serious winds and flooding if the hurricane hits at full force.  I will post more pics from the trip later, I'm still recouping.

Still, this is how calm and lovely it was as of yesterday




though the sky did start looking ominous later when some of our group were laxing on the beach later


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2018)

The first 2 look idyllic, April. Hard to believe what it will become. Stay safe.


----------



## Lara (Sep 11, 2018)

I'll look into the car charge idea Giantfan. I've never done that. 
Also will look into Happyflower's tip for a portable-power-bank
Thank you peppermint for your prayer and to all for their well-wishes.
Beautiful pics April!


----------



## rgp (Sep 11, 2018)

Lara said:


> I'll look into the car charge idea Giantfan. I've never done that.
> Also will look into Happyflower's tip for a portable-power-bank
> Thank you peppermint for your prayer and to all for their well-wishes.
> Beautiful pics April!




 The 'car-charge' is easy, you might have received the proper cord with your phone. It plugs into the cigar lighter/power port of your car. Look in the box if you still have it? owners manual should show it. 

 If not, look it up on line for your phone's application, Walgreens & others carry them by part number.

 Stay safe.


----------



## exwisehe (Sep 11, 2018)

I bought my first generator today at Gander.  Its ready to go.  I tried it out and it started and purred when I hooked it up, so I am thankful and it should keep my two sump pumps going.  They are projecting the power to be off from 3 to 6 days.  We have stocked up on food, water and gas for the car and generator, so I think I've done all I can do.

Roanoke where I live is getting ready and we are in the path that is projected, and the shelves in the stores are getting empty.  

Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

Oh goodness Lara. No wonder you aren’t on here posting. 
I hope you are all ok. Im not really sure what to say.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2018)

exwisehe said:


> I bought my first generator today at Gander.  Its ready to go.  I tried it out and it started and purred when I hooked it up, so I am thankful and it should keep my two sump pumps going.  They are projecting the power to be off from 3 to 6 days.  We have stocked up on food, water and gas for the car and generator, so I think I've done all I can do.
> 
> Roanoke where I live is getting ready and we are in the path that is projected, and the shelves in the stores are getting empty.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers.



Exwisehe- you sound set. Be safe.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Oh goodness Lara. No wonder you aren’t on here posting.
> I hope you are all ok. Im not really sure what to say.



I don't think she's in any danger yet...Thurs will be rough.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I don't think she's in any danger yet...Thurs will be rough.


But perhaps frantic with worry. 
Wishes you the best Lara, Lara’s daughters , exwisehe and any others in possible danger.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 11, 2018)

A little northwest of here.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Ack! You'd better evacuate HL, you're too close!


----------



## hearlady (Sep 11, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Ack! You'd better evacuate HL, you're too close!


No not that close. About 90 minutes east. I like the graphic though!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 11, 2018)

Prayers and good luck to everyone in her path
I am impressed by the proactivness of all the states that might take a bad  hit.
I just finished a book called "The Great Deluge" about Katrina and the absolutely horrific issues that brought about...stay safe!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 11, 2018)

Virtually all the weather reports are calling for a massive amount of rain from this storm....some places may see well over 20 inches.  Between the strong winds, and such a heavy amount of rain, the damage may be extreme.  The storm surge will probably wipe out any properties located right on the ocean front.  Some are saying this may be the worst storm to hit in decades.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 11, 2018)

Have a SIL (who's in her mid 70s) in North Myrtle Beach area - she's not evacuating.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 11, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Houston is high on the list of major metro areas that will be "history" in the next century if the predictions for Climate Change and rising oceans are anywhere near accurate.  The scientists who study these matters are pretty well convinced that over the next 1 to 2 hundred years, The U.S. will lose about 17% of its current land mass.  Florida, much of the East Coast, and the Gulf Coast will one day be under water.  This could impact as many as 150 million people who will have no choice but to abandon their present properties, and immigrate inland.  Can you imagine the chaos and social upheaval that will occur?  Glad I won't be around to see it.  Anyone who lives less than 100 feet above current sea levels would be smart to sell out, and move....while their property still has some value.



I saw a piece on the shrinking shorelines and one has started near an east coat naval base. It showed water on sidewalks.


----------



## jujube (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm sitting in the Seattle airport hoping I can get on a redeye tonight. Was supposed to fly back to nc Thursday but I think we all know THAT wasn't going to happen. Fingers crossed.


----------



## chic (Sep 12, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Have a SIL (who's in her mid 70s) in North Myrtle Beach area - she's not evacuating.



That's scary. I have two friends in N.C. One has evacuated, the other is reluctant and I'm concerned.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/20...usehold-hacks-go-viral-ahead-major-storm.html

Some of these are excellent ideas, like filling the washing machine with ice for a cooler, ambient lights, etc.


#Hurricane/storm/camping  hack: Ambient light ~ strap headlamp(s) around gallon water bottle(s)  to create soft glow lights. Safer than candles and smaller batteries  than some lanterns use. Also stock up on batteries! (pic: screen shot  from video by Rothco) #Florence #Isaac #Helene #Olivia


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2018)

jujube said:


> I'm sitting in the Seattle airport hoping I can get on a redeye tonight. Was supposed to fly back to nc Thursday but I think we all know THAT wasn't going to happen. Fingers crossed.



Jujube, where are you headed?


----------



## jujube (Sep 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Jujube, where are you headed?



I managed to get a seat on the redeye last night to Charlotte and then another flight to Asheville. We're in Flat Rock, unfortunately down in a holler with a creek that overflowed the banks in May.  If we get torrential rain, it may rise again. We'll be hitched up and ready to move out if needed.  We had a very rainy summer and the ground is supersaturated. I don't think we'll get too much wind this far inland.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 12, 2018)

............


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2018)

jujube said:


> I managed to get a seat on the redeye last night to Charlotte and then another flight to Asheville. We're in Flat Rock, unfortunately down in a holler with a creek that overflowed the banks in May.  If we get torrential rain, it may rise again. We'll be hitched up and ready to move out if needed.  We had a very rainy summer and the ground is supersaturated. I don't think we'll get too much wind this far inland.



Great you have a plan. Good luck and keep us posted, please.


----------



## JimW (Sep 13, 2018)

jujube said:


> I managed to get a seat on the redeye last night to Charlotte and then another flight to Asheville. We're in Flat Rock, unfortunately down in a holler with a creek that overflowed the banks in May.  If we get torrential rain, it may rise again. We'll be hitched up and ready to move out if needed.  We had a very rainy summer and the ground is supersaturated. I don't think we'll get too much wind this far inland.



Glad you were able to get out Jujube! 

Myself and a couple buddies went to fish the French Broad River in the Asheville area about 20 years ago or so. We rented a nice log cabin perched up in the Smoky Mountains. We had a really good time. I do remember that downtown Asheville was so small back then that if you blinked while driving through it, you missed it. It was a very quaint town back then.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 13, 2018)

Just when all the hatred spewing on social media about politics and other stuff makes me sad for our country, I see the reports of hundreds of volunteers, electrical workers, Red Cross, etc. loading up from many states and headed to the Carolinas.   They are carrying food, water, and medical supplies as well as bucket trucks, boats, etc.   Seems like a tragedy always brings out the best in America.   The real heroes aren't posting on social media and beating their chests; they are moving quietly about, helping where needed.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 13, 2018)

I was impressed with the state being able to convert the highways to one way so people could get out if they wanted to.

But where do one million people go?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Just when all the hatred spewing on social media about politics and other stuff makes me sad for our country, I see the reports of hundreds of volunteers, electrical workers, Red Cross, etc. loading up from many states and headed to the Carolinas.   They are carrying food, water, and medical supplies as well as bucket trucks, boats, etc.   Seems like a tragedy always brings out the best in America.   The real heroes aren't posting on social media and beating their chests; they are moving quietly about, helping where needed.



Right on, C'est Moi, so many states sent assistance. I saw a long caravan of utility trucks en route to danger, fire dept rescue personnel; the list goes on. Yes, it is touching how well we come together to get it done when the chips are down!


----------



## hearlady (Sep 13, 2018)

We are so thankful to them!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2018)

hearlady said:


> We are so thankful to them!



What's going on where you are now HL? Are you safe?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 13, 2018)

Asking God's blessings to keep them safe.
My nephew and his wife live on their boat in Carolina Beach,near Wilmy,NC
Their boat was pulled out earlier this week for maintenance and they arrived in NY last night...just all praying that "Jammin" survives Florence.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2018)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Asking God's blessings to keep them safe.
> My nephew and his wife live on their boat in Carolina Beach,near Wilmy,NC
> Their boat was pulled out earlier this week for maintenance and they arrived in NY last night...just all praying that "Jammin" survives Florence.



Thank goodness they're out. I take it "Jammin" is the boat. I also wish it well.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What's going on where you are now HL? Are you safe?


Yes. Some wind and rain. Nothing bad yet. Thanks. We are pretty prepared and ready to ride it out.


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2018)

Storm surge is wrecking havoc on North Topsail Island where my daughter's house is (or was?). Florence is just sitting right over her house and isn't leaving. No news coverage because no one but rescue is allowed in...it's bad. But my daughter is inland where I am and is safe. I'm just getting strong winds for now. 10,000 have lost power so mine will probably go soon. I think I'm prepared but no generator, no phone bank (sold out when I went).

Here's an online pic from yesterday afternoon of where my daughter has/had? her beach house in North Topsail but these 2 houses aren't her's. She has/had a sand dune protecting her house and it's on tall poles (about 8' high). It will be a miracle if anything is left.


----------



## JimW (Sep 14, 2018)

Lara said:


> Storm surge is wrecking havoc on North Topsail Island where my daughter's house is (or was?). Florence is just sitting right over her house and isn't leaving. No news coverage because no one but rescue is allowed in...it's bad. But my daughter is inland where I am and is safe. I'm just getting strong winds for now. 10,000 have lost power so mine will probably go soon. I think I'm prepared but no generator, no phone bank (sold out when I went).
> 
> Here's an online pic from yesterday afternoon of where my daughter has/had? her beach house in North Topsail but these 2 houses aren't her's. She has/had a sand dune protecting her house and it's on tall poles (about 8' high). It will be a miracle if anything is left.



I wish you and your family all the best Lara. Houses can be replaced, just hunker down where you are and stay safe!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2018)

Yikes, Lara. Hopefully the 8 ft posts will save your daughter's beach house. The winds died down, but there are 100 mph gusts. I'm glad to hear her permanent home is near you and you're both safe.

What I'm seeing on TV is a real mess down there.


----------



## jujube (Sep 14, 2018)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that your daughter's house is still there when she's able to get back in.  Thank goodness, the landfall wasn't as bad as was anticipated.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 14, 2018)

Lara said:


> Storm surge is wrecking havoc on North Topsail Island where my daughter's house is (or was?). Florence is just sitting right over her house and isn't leaving. No news coverage because no one but rescue is allowed in...it's bad. But my daughter is inland where I am and is safe. I'm just getting strong winds for now. 10,000 have lost power so mine will probably go soon. I think I'm prepared but no generator, no phone bank (sold out when I went).
> 
> Here's an online pic from yesterday afternoon of where my daughter has/had? her beach house in North Topsail but these 2 houses aren't her's. She has/had a sand dune protecting her house and it's on tall poles (about 8' high). It will be a miracle if anything is left.



Best luck to your daughter.


----------



## dkay (Sep 14, 2018)

I pray everyone affected is in a safe place. A very frightening situation.


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you everyone but I just saw the latest update as of 1 hour ago for Topsail (near Wrightsville). I didn't see my daughters house specifically but I saw enough. The whole area looks like a war zone...worse than any other location in NC. The houses at the end of the video are not even directly on the beach. She's been wanting information but I can't even share the video I just saw. I just can't bring myself to tell her.

Before I saw this update I told her that a worker reported that some houses had roof damage and some lost some siding (truth at the time) and she was still hopeful. But there's little hope after this updated news video I just saw. I'm trying to muster some faith for a miracle and I'm having a hard time with that. I'm heartbroken for her. Her first home she bought, she was a victim of the mortgage crisis of 2007 when she was in her twenties. She works hard and invests. (i know...i warned her it was a risky location) Now this.

http://video.foxnews.com/v/5834944466001/?#sp=show-clips


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2018)

Wow, Lara- it does look bad. Nothing hurts more than our children's hurts. 

You still have power Lara? Are your trees out of danger?


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2018)

Looks to me like much of it depends where you are. Watching TWC, one guy on the phone reporting 10 ft storm surge , and hurricane force winds.

In the next shot , a 120? lb woman [reporter] standing [on] Myrtle Beach holding on to nothing, behind her is the Atlantic. No surge, maybe 10-12 inch waves??

Saw two other shots of folks walking their dogs !! One little dog looked like he was luv'in it....the other not so much...LOL!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 14, 2018)

Lara said:


> Thank you everyone but I just saw the latest update as of 1 hour ago for Topsail (near Wrightsville). I didn't see my daughters house specifically but I saw enough. The whole area looks like a war zone...worse than any other location in NC. The houses at the end of the video are not even directly on the beach. She's been wanting information but I can't even share the video I just saw. I just can't bring myself to tell her.
> 
> Before I saw this update I told her that a worker reported that some houses had roof damage and some lost some siding (truth at the time) and she was still hopeful. But there's little hope after this updated news video I just saw. I'm trying to muster some faith for a miracle and I'm having a hard time with that. I'm heartbroken for her. Her first home she bought, she was a victim of the mortgage crisis of 2007 when she was in her twenties. She works hard and invests. (i know...i warned her it was a risky location) Now this.
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/5834944466001/?#sp=show-clips



It does look really bad -- I'm really sorry, Lara.  I hope your daughter has good insurance on her house.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 14, 2018)

Watching and praying for all being effected by Florence.


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2018)

A big tree fell on my neighbor's roof yesterday but the rest of the neighborhood is in good shape. My daughter saw it first on her walk so I told her to go back, knock on their door, and see if they were okay. Julie said they were okay and several cars were already there to help them. This morning I see the tree is all cut and stacked in the front for the city to pick up. It's nice to see such a quick and helpful response from the neighbors.

The rest of the neighborhood is okay. Just little branches and pine needles strewn everywhere on the streets.

I haven't watched any coastal weather news today yet but I know it will just break my heart. Especially Topsail Island.


----------



## jujube (Sep 15, 2018)

We're supposed to start getting the bad rain tomorrow up here.  They've closed the forests and the Blue Ridge Parkway in anticipation of mudslides (which we've had plenty of already this summer).  The rivers and streams in the forests will probably overflow and they don't want any foolhardy hikers going over a waterfall (which we've also had too many of this summer).


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 15, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Thank goodness they're out. I take it "Jammin" is the boat. I also wish it well.



Yes,Jammin is the boat.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 15, 2018)

Our power is back on. Two of the neighbors trees fell into our yard but no damage.
Many people not as lucky as us. We are grateful. 
Next will be the rivers cresting and it may be hard to get anywhere. It's not over by any means.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Our power is back on. Two of the neighbors trees fell into our yard but no damage.
> Many people not as lucky as us. We are grateful.
> Next will be the rivers cresting and it may be hard to get anywhere. It's not over by any means.



You are Very lucky, HL..I'm glad to know.


----------



## Mike (Sep 16, 2018)

I feel very sad for everybody that is caught up in all the
bad weather that you get in America.

Reading these posts here is heartening and frightening at
the same time, some are safe, yet others are in very bad
situations, like a tree on the house, another in the video
with no shingles on the outside, mandatory evacuations
all really frightening for those involved, who will not even
know if they can ever go home.

What happens if your home is destroyed by a hurricane?

For all who live in the path of a weather or a bush fire
and as Lara said her phone needed charged, I would like
to tell you about a thing I bought last Winter from Amazon
when I had battery trouble with my car and missed a dinner
appointment.

I bought a jump starter, a battery about the size of a smart
phone but a lot thicker, besides having the clips to start a
car, there are other outlets for USB charging of phones and
Laptops, it cost me less than £40, say between $50 & $60.



Worth investing in for many reasons.

Good luck with the weather.

Mike.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 16, 2018)

A good tip, Mike. I have something similar for recharging mobile phone when you are unable to access a power point.

It is hard to keep up with developments in technology but worth looking into from time to time.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 16, 2018)

I have one of those as well, but of course if there is no power you can't charge them up.

I was looking at a solar powered unit or a small generator when the power is out.

Or something that can be charged if you can get your car started.


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2018)

Thank you for that tip Mike! I'll look for one.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2018)

Here come the looters-

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/09/1...rs-begin-to-capitalize-on-florence-chaos.html

Police in North Carolina arrested five people Saturday night as looters  began to break into stores while Tropical Storm Florence brought chaos  to the region.


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2018)

Woman is trapped in her home just north of my daughters house. She is surrounded by surging ocean and first floor is flooded. No electricity. Dark at night as sound of waves crash against house. Windows are blown out. Says she will never ride out a storm again. 

Coverage on that coast is still a rare find as no one is allowed in until "damage is assessed". I assume they are "assessing" floods, roads, bridges, and water system damages. This was from 2 days ago. I haven't gotten any updates since. I still haven't seen my daughters house in North Topsail...if it's even there.

You might have to click the sound icon (move cursor to lower right corner of video)...

[video]https://twitter.com/TODAYshow/status/1040949428872470535[/video]


----------



## Mike (Sep 16, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I have one of those as well, but of course if there is no power you can't charge them up.
> 
> I was looking at a solar powered unit or a small generator when the power is out.
> 
> Or something that can be charged if you can get your car started.



You charge it when you have power Camper, the one that
I bought is an IRULU starter Battery Model A11, they state
that you can start a car up 20 times on that one charge.

So a phone will take weeks to discharge it I would think.

Mike.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 16, 2018)

I just saw that all the pumping stations are flooded out and that's going to cause more problems.
I think I'll stay put and deal with the snow.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 16, 2018)

While the worst of the storm has passed, the heavy rains and extreme flooding is likely to continue for several more days.  Anyone near a river will probably not be able to return home for some time.  Then, thousands are without power, and it may take weeks to fully restore electricity.  With this saturated ground, any substantial winds that may occur will probably topple even more trees....leading to added delays to restore power.  Bottom line, many will be lucky to get back to anything "normal" by the end of Sept....and then, Hurricane season is far from over.  What a Mess!


----------



## chic (Sep 16, 2018)

My friend in Wilmington decided to stay although he lives near a river. He was MIA all day yesterday, but has been communicating today so he has a enough power for his cell phone. He says it's quite bad and if the river rises much more, he may get flooded. At least he's okay.


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2018)

Sometimes, a little humor helps ease the anxiety. 
Historic records of flooding in NC  But "Bojangles" must be open


----------



## jujube (Sep 16, 2018)

That's funny!


----------



## JimW (Sep 17, 2018)

Lara said:


> Sometimes, a little humor helps ease the anxiety.
> Historic records of flooding in NC  But "Bojangles" must be open



That's funny, but no way in hell you'd get me to purposely expose my skin to that water unless it was a dire situation.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 17, 2018)

hearlady said:


> No not that close. About 90 minutes east. I like the graphic though!


HearLady, if you're 90 minutes east, doesn't that put you closer to the shore area that go hit so hard? Wherever you are I hope you'll be safe.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 17, 2018)

The devastation is heartbreaking.  A friend whom I met on Facebook, then found out she was raised and went to high school in my town, just bought a home in N.C. a little more than a month ago.  She posted that her home would be alright, I hope she was right. I'm hoping that everyone on Senior Forum and your families who are areas hit by the hurricane and floods will be safe and be able to go back to (your/their) homes!


----------



## hearlady (Sep 17, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> HearLady, if you're 90 minutes east, doesn't that put you closer to the shore area that go hit so hard? Wherever you are I hope you'll be safe.


Thanks OneEyedDiva. We are in the coastal plain of North Carolina. We've had about 12" of rain. We are not in a flood zone luckily. We lost two trees in our backyard that didn't damage anything when they came down. We lost power for about 11 hours which I'm grateful for. Many still don't have power.
All in all we faired well.
It's funny that I was off work on the 7th and decided to drive to the coast for the day. I hadn't spent the day in New Bern in years. I drove all around there and then to Morehead City where I ate at the Sanitary Fish Market. I went by myself and had a lovely time. The hurricane was way off at that time. I'm so glad I went. Both those areas were hit hard.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 19, 2018)

Best wishes to those still in or near the zone. Can always go back to check on or replace/repair property. One's body and health not so easy. 

Also those tubers need to be aware that flash flooding can also dump untreated sewer water from municipal drains used for raw sewage. I lived in a flood area decades ago and saw manhole covers pop let alone experience the smell of MUDDY flood waters which is a smell one never forgets. Flood waters shouldn't be treated like a pool.


----------



## dkay (Sep 22, 2018)

I was just wondering how those with friends, family, themselves are doing now? Able to get back to your homes to check damage? Healthly and uninjured?  I was thinking about everyone involved today.


----------

